# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχή Πανικού & Αγοραφοβία >  Κρίση πανικού ή αγχώδης διαταραχή στο ταξίδι;

## ioannis2

Εγώ και κάποιος φίλος κλείσαμε να πάμε 5 μέρες διακοπές σε νησί με διαμονή σε ξενοδοχείο. Δυο μέρες πριν συνέβη κάτι στο φίλο που καθιστούσε αμφίβολο αν θα ερχόταν. Εγώ πήγα στο νησί στο ξενοδοχείο κατά την μέρα που είχαμε κλείσει. Πριν πάω με είχε βεβαιώσει ότι την νύχτα της μέρας άφιξης μου θα ερχόταν. 

Αφού έφτασα το πρωί έκανα μια μεγάλη βόλτα στην πόλη σε καλή διάθεση και το απόγευμα επέστρεψα στο ξενοδοχείο. Εκεί άρχισα να στέλνω μηνύματα στο κινητό του για να δω αν θα ερχόταν αφού είχα κάποιο προαίσθημα ότι δεν θα ερχόταν τελικά. Από τα μηνύματα φάνηκε ότι δεν θα ερχόταν. Απ εκει και πέρα άρχισαν να έρχονται στο νου μου όλο και πιο έντονα σκέψεις: είμαι τελείως μόνος εδώ, δεν έχω κανένα δικό μου άνθρωπο να μιλήσω, νοιώθω απέραντη μοναξιά, να έρχονται στο νου μου μόνο αρνητικές σκέψεις και να προκαλούν απόγνωση, νοιώθω έντονο το ότι οι δικοί μου βρίσκονται πολύ μακριά και τους θέλω επειγόντως, νοιώθω σαν να πνίγομαι, οι 5 μέρες θα φάνταζαν ατέλειωτες, δεν μπορώ να ηρεμήσω με κανένα τρόπο εκτός από το να φύγω. Να συνοδεύεται από έντονο άγχος και κάτι σαν να ζεσταίνομαι από την ένταση. Έτσι άρχισα να παίρνω τηλέφωνα για αεροπλάνο, πτήσεις την επομένη μέρα, Κτελ την επομένη μέρα όπου βρω φτάνει να φύγω. Δεν με ενδιέφεραν ούτε εκδρομές ούτε τοπία να δω στο νησί. Τελικά (μιλούμε πάντα για την πρώτη μέρα) τα κατάφερα και βρήκα μέσο για να φύγω και το είχα κλείσει. Και όταν έννοιωσα γι αυτό βέβαιος ηρέμησα αρκετά, σχεδόν εξαφανίστηκαν οι σκέψεις αυτές και να καταλάβετε μετά πήγα και σε κάποια ταβέρνα και έφαγα. 

Το πρωί της επομένης έφυγα με τα μέσα που βρήκα ανκαι μέσα μου κάτι λίγο ένοιωθα να ήθελα να έμενα έστω και μόνος να δω το νησί, αφού η κατάσταση εκείνη είχε σχεδόν φύγει, ανκαι πάλι φοβόμουν μήπως επανέλθει. 


Τέτοια αισθήματα μοναξιάς, όχι τόσο έντονα όμως βίωσα κάποιες περιόδους που ήμουν φοιτητής καθώς και στο στρατιωτικό. 

Δεν ξέρω αν αυτό μπορεί να θεωρηθεί αγχώδης διαταραχή ή κρίση πανικού. Κάτι τέτοια παρόμοια παιρνώ και όταν πρέπει να πάρω αποφάσεις που θέλουν ρίσκο. 
Δεν ξέρω τι είναι αυτό ή πως αντιμετωπίζετε.

----------


## dora-agxos

καλησπερα..

κοιταξε κριση πανικου ειναι μια σειρα απο συμπτωματα,τα οποια δεν ανεφερες οτι τα ενιωσες..

μαλλον κριση ανασφαλειας εγω θα το ελεγα..

----------


## ioannis2

Ανασφάλεια δεν έννοιωσα, ότι θα πάθω κακό ή δεν μπορώ να ελέγξω την κατάσταση επειδή ήμουν μόνος. Ήταν κυρίως ένα έντονο συναίσθημα μοναξιάς το οποίο δημιουργούσε καταστάσεις απόγνωσης και μελαγχολίας. Σαν να πατούσα πάτο.

----------

